# Do you like it?



## Malcom

<param

Do you like this Gaspard de la nuit?


----------



## PetrB

I'm assuming the OP intends for the reader to listen to this link of Ravel's "Gaspard de la nuit" as played by Xavier Torres Cuenca


----------



## milanrehak




----------



## worov

I like Pogorelich's rendition :


----------

